# USB Sticks (NEU), weniger Speicher als angegeben.... WTF!



## Noob77 (6. Januar 2016)

Es ist nun schon der 3te Stick innerhalb von 3 Monaten, den ich mir mit 16, 32,& 128 GB kaufe und weniger Speicher angibt.

Beim 16 GB warens 3 GB weniger, beim 32 GB 5 & beim 128er sage und schreibe 15 GB (!).

Ich habe alle Sticks formatiert, mit allen möglichen Tools, keine Änderung.

Habe ich einfach nur Montagsgeräte erwischt, oder was ??


----------



## -Shorty- (6. Januar 2016)

xD ich mag den Thread jetzt schon. Aber ich warte mal noch ab. 

hier die Auflösung:  PCGH-Basiswissen im Video: Was unterscheidet Gigabyte und Gibibyte?

Bitte einmal komplett lesen, dann klärt sich Alles.


----------



## Combi (6. Januar 2016)

warte mal ab,wenn er sich ne festplatte kauft 
sehe schon klageschrift:2tb hdd...über 15gb fehlen...pc-user verklagt wd,seagate u.a. ,alle vor dem ruin?!


btw:es fehlt immer was.
das brauchen die für die kleinen 1,2,und 4gb usbsticks.


----------



## XT1024 (6. Januar 2016)

Es *fehlt* gar nichts, hat es auch nie.
Dieses permanente MiB  Problem finde ich ja schon lange nichtmehr lustig aber das sind auch nur ~7% und nicht fast 20.
---
Um welche Geräte geht es denn und wie wurde die "tatsächliche" Kapazität festgestellt?
Das * auf der Verpackung wurde überlesen?


----------



## -Shorty- (6. Januar 2016)

Combi schrieb:


> btw:es fehlt immer was.
> das brauchen die für die kleinen 1,2,und 4gb usbsticks.



Bester Mann.


----------



## Noob77 (6. Januar 2016)

Macht ja wieder richtig Spass hier im Forum.....

Gibts hier eigentlich nur noch Blassnasen ?


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Januar 2016)

Noob77 schrieb:


> Macht ja wieder richtig Spass hier im Forum.....
> 
> Gibts hier eigentlich nur noch Blassnasen ?



Ehmm Nein...

Hast du schon mal eine Festplatte formatiert? Da passiert das selbe, fehlen tut da nix, wenn der Hersteller dir 128GB drauf schreibt dann sind da auch 128GB drauf. Bei meiner 450GB Festplatte wird da ganze noch schlimmer, da "habe" ich nur rund 420GB.

Das Problem liegt an Windows selbst, das bringt die ganzen Einheiten durcheinander, das Video das Shorty verlinkt hat erklärt es sehr gut. Wenn du den USB Stick zum Beispiel in Linux formatieren würdest, dann werden dir u.a. andere Werte angezeigt als bei Windows.

Was zeigt dir der Stick an wenn er nicht formatiert ist?


----------



## Netter_Support (6. Januar 2016)

Schau doch mal bei Google. 
XT1024 schrieb ja auch "permanentes Problem".. Ist nicht das erste Mal das man so etwas liest und es zu erklären versucht. 
Themen bei Google aus anderen Foren sind weit über 10 Jahre alt. 

Es ist einfach so, 128GB sind nicht 128GB in verfügbarer Form. Durch Formatierung und anlegen des Dateisystems wird auch Speicher beansprucht. 
Evtl mal einen vollständigen Lese/und Schreibtest durchführen. Chinateile weisen sich gern mit mehr GB aus, als tatsächlich verbaut. 
Anhaltspunkt: Bereits weitaus weniger angezeigte Kapazität als angegeben.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Januar 2016)

Liegt einfach an der Umrechnung. 
Die Hersteller arbeiten mit 10³ = 1000, wärend die System mit den Üblichen 2er Potenzen arbeiten. 2^10 = 1024

Im Gibabyte bereich heißt das dann also: 1000³ vs. 1024³
1000³ / 1024³ = 0,93
=> Es fehlen 7%.

Die Einheiten im 1000er System werden im SI-System angegeben, also kB, MB, GB usw.
Im 1024er System heist das ganze dann kiB (KibiByte), MiB (Mebibyte), GiB (Gibibyte) usw.
Wird im Windows einfach die Einheit nicht richtig angezeigt. Unter Linux wird allerdings MiB/GiB im Partitionswerkzeug angezeigt.


----------



## -Shorty- (6. Januar 2016)

War dir zu umständlich auf meinen Link zu klicken und dich selbst zu informieren? Mach mal lieber langsam mit deinen Beleidigungen, wenn du nicht in der Lage bist Hilfe als solche zu erkennen, liegt das nicht an den anderen.


----------



## Noob77 (6. Januar 2016)

Lol, ich dachte das Vid wäre ne Satire....

Wie dem auch sei, ich verstehs ja, aber 13 GB weniger bei 128 GB, sind mehr als 7 %. Ich versuchs mal unter Linux, mal schauen was rauskütt.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Januar 2016)

Der Rest wird von Partions und Filesysteminformationen belegt.

Bei den Terabyte Platten muss man noch einen Schritt weiter gehen.
1000^4 / 1024^4 = 0,9

Da kommt auch ganz gut mit den Angezeigten 1,81 TiB = 2TB hin.


----------

